# Can someone ID this begonia?



## Austin P (May 13, 2009)

Never seen a begonia like this before so I picked it up from Mark Pepper today he said it was quite rare. If anyone can ID it or tell me about it, it would be greatly appreciated.










Thanks, Austin.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks like the one circulated as Begonia sp. Lita. Shouldn't label like that bc spreading uncertain names is a No-No but at least you have somewhere to start.


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

There is a good thread about this, including a photo of close relative with flowers, and some peoples' culturing experiences: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/46243-begonia-lita-ecuador.html


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

It is rare - and very tough to get going.

s


----------



## Austin P (May 13, 2009)

Thanks guys, still have not narrowed it down to exactly what it could be, although I have found a lot of look a likes. Still have not found this exact one.


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

I've noticed on mine that newer leaves don't look exactly the same as older leaves. 
The amount of 'ratcheting' on leaf edges can be quite different. You probably need to grow yours a bit bigger to observe this. I believe cultural differences can also change appearance. Even if it blooms, (TAKE PICS!) exact id could be very tricky.

My plant seems happiest scrambling over composting leaf litter. The original rooted section dies off, new branches spread and root (with little short roots). If limited in 'crawl space area', and thus forced to grow back over itself, the layer of dried dead stems prevents new roots from reaching moisture, and very quickly the whole thing melts. This can happen even when I've maintained the required steady, unvarying humidity.

Luckily, you can easily restart from cuttings laid on moist sphagnum if you notice in time.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I also think this is probably Species 'Lita' or atleast another unIdentified Begonia from the Gobenia section.

Also note that just because it is in cultivation doesnt mean its been properly identified.
ALOT of plants go years after being collected from the wild without an official scientific name.
Most go by the genus name followed by SP and where its from or some sort of identifying marker


Todd


----------



## Austin P (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys, dartfrogfreak, I doubt it is "Lita" because although it does look similar there are many differences. Although I dont see why it couldnt just be another un-identified one. Ill take some better pictures later on today.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Actually Species Lita is listed on their website for sale. Also note that just because it looks a little bit different doesnt mean that its something else. Ive seen leaves on Lita look a little bit different growing in my conditions than when it originally came into my collection.
Also many plants will have different colors, leaf shape size and even growth habit depending on the conditions they are growing in.


Todd


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Austin P said:


> Thanks for all the info guys, dartfrogfreak, I doubt it is "Lita" because although it does look similar there are many differences. Although I dont see why it couldnt just be another un-identified one. Ill take some better pictures later on today.


Name 5 differences. I'm curious.....


----------



## Austin P (May 13, 2009)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/at...begonia-lita-ecuador-begonia-lita-ecuador.jpg

Just compare that to the picture I posted. And Im not saying it isnt a Lita, I said I doubt it. Thats just my opinion. And Im not saying its a different species either, I said I dont see why it couldnt be.


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't think anybody is telling you what you definitely have or don't have. 
Your plant, even if it is finally identified as B. lita, is likely to be a different clone than mine since you got it directly from Mark Pepper, so it is likely wildcaught.

So enjoy this project of perhaps id-ing this begonia. The fun part is starting.
Maybe this particular plant will bloom with red flowers or something super strange -- and if it does, I want some!

Even if it does turn out to be the same as my 'lita', that's cool too, because it means you've found a way to make it grow and be happy. And that is something to be proud about.


----------

